

Xplain – Explaining X11 with an interactive X11 browser implementation - albertzeyer
https://magcius.github.io/xplain/article/index.html

======
emillon
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8019346](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8019346)

------
ivanche
One of the coolest things I've seen in a while!

